
Google takes right to be forgotten battle to France's highest court - programLyrique
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/19/google-right-to-be-forgotten-fight-france-highest-court
======
id122015
If I was Google I would leave France.

When I personally ask a french man what color is blood, the answer could
easily extend to over one hour. The first reply could be: whose blood ? Did
you call the police ? etc...

I hope I made people giggle.

